
YouTube Stars Turning Viewers Into Readers - acsillag
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/31/books/booktubers-youtube.html
======
okyougotmenow
No mention of Pewdiepie?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b037fgPG9Ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b037fgPG9Ow)

~~~
atune
If you look into past NY Times articles of PewDiePie, you'll probably see that
they try to paint a certain picture of him. Writing positively of him wouldn't
fit their narrative.

~~~
ericdykstra
Oh, nice catch. I didn't even notice it was NY Times. They've done a number of
hatchet jobs on Pewdiepie; probably jealous that he has a much bigger reach
than they do.

~~~
RobLach
Pewdiepie does not have a bigger reach than the NYT. That’s ludicrous.

~~~
keketi
The NYT seems to have a bigger reach, but Pewdiepie comes pretty close.
Nytimes.com gets approximately 350 / 30 = 11.6 million visits per day[1]. Most
of Pewdiepie's videos seem to have between 3 and 10 million views[2], with the
average being somewhere around 5 million. Assuming that every nytimes.com user
visits once per day and everyone within Pewdiepie's reach views each of his
videos once, The NYT has approximately twice the reach of Pewdiepie.

[1]
[https://www.similarweb.com/website/nytimes.com](https://www.similarweb.com/website/nytimes.com)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie/videos)

~~~
yayana
If about half of these visits to NYT are daily users and the rest were once a
month then they would have a reach of about 180 million/month. I would say
that is a low estimate since I end up on their site once or so a month and
most people I talk to (outside the US) make references to their site that
imply similar usage internationally.

I'm not sure how frequent this "pewdiepie" releases videos from that youtube
link, but if it were once a week then he(?) has a reach of 20 million/month if
he has no permanent fans. That seems like a high estimate given that some
percentage of the 60 million channel subscribers must look at most videos.

------
Leary
This is amazing. I've always thought Youtube as one of the lesser evils of
social media websites.

